# Ordensburg Vogelsang



## tunnelflyer (May 3, 2012)

This was probably my first ever real explore back in the late 80's

This place has to be one of the creepiest, most dispicable places that was ever built. most statues have bullet holes in them and the torch bearers manhood was shot off by soldiers. the place is pretty much as was when in was liberated in 1945

Ordensburg Vogelsang (not to be confused with the Soviet Vogelsang near Berlin) that has been reported on before

This place was built between 1936 and 1939 but never finished because of WW2.
It was built by the Germans for the National Socialist Party and is located in the national park Eifel in North Rhine-Westphalia close to the Belgique border.
Its primary use was for n education centre for future leaders of the Nation, ie the Master Race or Aryan race of blue eyed warriors of Hiltlers supreme race.

Buildings planned and built were as follows:


the entry area with gate and two towers (almost completed) 
the "House of Knowledge" (Haus des Wissens) (only the foundation walls completed) 
the "Community House" (Gemeinschaftshaus) with "Adlerhof" (literally translated: "eagle's yard"), tower, east wing and west wing (completed, partly destroyed in the war) 
ten "Kameradschaftshäuser" (literally translated: comradeship-houses) for 50 pupils each (completed, partly destroyed in the war) 
four "Hundertschafthäuser" (literally translated: houses of group of one hundred) for 100 pupils each (completed) 
the "Thingstead" (Thingplatz) as event stage (completed) 
sports facilities with tribune, gymnasium and indoor swimming pool (completed) 
the torch bearer (Feuermal Fackelträger) (completed) 
the "House of female employees" (completed) 

It was liberated by the Americans in 1945 during the Ardennes Offensive.
(Extract from wiki)
Educational Castle of the NSDAP since 1936
On 24 April 1936, the three Ordensburgen were formally handed over to Adolf Hitler, and the first 500 Orden Junkers (cadets) moved into Vogelsang a little later, arriving from all over Germany. Most were in their mid twenties, and entrance requirements included a period of probationary party work, perfect physical health, proof of descent, and proof of work and military service.
The daily timetable
6:00early morning exercise 
7:00muster 
8:00 - 10:00project groups 
10:00 - 12:00lecture in the big auditorium 
afternoonssport 
17:00 - 18:30project groups 
22:00 rest 
Emphases were national socialist race science, geopolitics and intensive sportive education (especially equitation). Another emphasis was pilot training, and to accommodate this phase of the curriculum airfields were built at all three Ordensburgen. The Vogelsang Airfield was built near Walberhof, near the town of Schleiden-Morsbach.
The Ordensburg Vogelsang was also used as a showplace for political notables

you can see from the photos that Hilter had a thing for his master race and the statues bear a similarlarity to the greek gods, something he hoped his master race would turn out to be.

After the war the whole estate was turned into a military training area for NATO troops and in 1996 the place closed leaving the whole thing mostly intact as it was, the place is now open to tourists to see for themselves what this place was like.

Sorry the quality of some are not good, they were taken on a 35mm point and press disposable!
Looking from the playing field to the stadium wall







Close up of the German Eagle





Headless statues with the German Eagle





The Swimming pool





The Main Complex





The Torch Bearer - the incrisption reads
You are the torch bearers of the nation; You carry on the light of the spirit in the fight for (Adolf Hitler (unreadable)






Remains of a tank used for training by NATO Troops






I hope you enjoy them,


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2012)

A great detailed report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seahorse (May 4, 2012)

That brings back memories. We used to go on exercise around there back in the 80's.


----------



## KingRat (May 4, 2012)

That swimming pool is getting me hot!!


----------



## tunnelflyer (May 4, 2012)

KingRat said:


> That swimming pool is getting me hot!!



Believe me when I went in for a swim, the water was freezing..... I guess the master race didnt feel the cold


----------



## night crawler (May 4, 2012)

Great report bu it leaves me wanting to see more of the palce. The pool looks cold.


----------



## tunnelflyer (May 4, 2012)

more can be found out about the place at: http://www.thirdreichruins.com/vogelsang.htm.

Its now a national park and open to the public


----------

